# ربط GSM modem ب PLC



## eng.mai.o (12 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أعمل الان فى مشروع ربط GSM modem ب PLC 

وأقوم بالبحث في هذا الموضوع

هو عبارة عن ارسال sms من gsm module نوعه هو

Siemens MC35iT

و ايضا استقبال الرسائل من الPLC


انا عارفة بانه يتم باستخدام كلا من

ِAT commands & java programming


البرمجة باستخدام الجافا لبرمجة الgsm module نفسه ليقوم بهدف المشروع أما

ِAT commands فيستخدم للتحكم فى ارسال و استقبال الرسائل فى gsm module


لو انا فاهمة صح يا ريت الاقى كتاب سهل لفهم اوامر AT commands
و ايضا فى برمجة الجافا ويكون سهل

اصل اختكم فى الله
اللى هو انا يعنى

لسه مبتدأه فى البرمجة بالجافا

و لو انا بقى فلهمة خطأ 

يا ريت حد يفهمنى الصح

و السلامة عليكم و رحمة الله

​


----------



## محمود010 (15 فبراير 2010)

ماشاء الله 
فكرة ممتازة يابشمهندسة
وربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله
وانا هاحاول الاقى كتب تفيدك ان شاء الله


----------



## eng.mai.o (16 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر لاهتمامك بالموضوع


----------



## irony_M (22 فبراير 2010)

بيتهيألى انك مش محتاجه اكتر من ال at-commands


----------

